# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Wonderful dbBLOB

## Frank

To all,

As we are working with the new IBM-DB2 implementation, we want to be able to access, display all the example DB ables, view, storeprocedures etc.. There are a few tables with mixed BLOBs. That is, different kind of BLOBs are mixed with a table like gif, bmp, ascii, html etc... Surprising, all of them worked at the first try using the Auto detect context. The manual is incorrect saying that it is for off-line only. They worked for in-line display. Give it a try!



FK

----------

